# English bloke travelling from Las Vegas on 4 week holiday



## Hawcara (Mar 19, 2019)

My partner and I are considering a 4 week trip in a RV hire from Las Vegas. We’ve travelled in Europe in a Motorhome, but have no experience in the US. Ideally we’d like to see Monument Valley, Arches, Grand Canyon.
Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## RVGO (Mar 20, 2019)

Always be aware of the weather forecast in a region like that.


----------

